
Show HN: Viedit.com, from raw footage to a professional edited video in 5 min - Video-editor
http://www.viedit.com/
======
im_dario
By the name I would expect a VaaS product: Vi as a Service.

Once I clicked I found a really interesting service with a fair pricing.

